# My Tank



## Michel57 (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## NARKOTIK (Mar 8, 2011)

it is always magical to see your tank michel57.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Very nice. Gotta love dark mature rbp.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

Awesome video ! I miss my big mature black reds also! Cant wait to get some back


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

one of the best tanks i have ever seen.


----------

